# B and T Canine Corral.com



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

Any feedback? They are located in OK and wondering if they are looking to unload and get out. They are getting rid of their maltese population.

TIA


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

No personal experience but I don't like the number of breeds they are selling. No idea what their intentions are except they don't seem to be breeding to better the breed. Are you thinking of buying from them?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG seriously? :angry:

This quote kills me: "some will be preganate...i just want to get out of the 
maltese because all my dogs are on the ground and have access
to outside..so i keep losing babies that go outside in bad 
weather." 

This could be because they treat dogs like livestock as all their dogs are raised in a "BIG NICE MATERNITY BARN." 

Essentially, Maltese are going to be placed because it is too hard to keep them alive in the kind of conditions he raises his puppies in. Scary stuff.

An no reputable breeder would offer up pregnante [sic] bitches for sale.:shocked: This is exactly the kind of horror story we worry about. Screams puppy mill to me.:smmadder:


----------



## imeldak (Jul 22, 2011)

*Avoid B and T Canine Corrals*

I would definitely stay away from B and T Canine Corrals. Many people have had extremely bad experiences with them, including someone who bought an AKC registered puppy, and the AKC registration didn't even belong to the breeder! 

Recommend checking this out: puppyfind.com – Why it’s wrong to cover up negative reviews SEM Booty Blog


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- this just makes me sick. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: And she's selling entire litters of puppies at 9 weeks.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

And she's "taking offers", which means she'll dump 'em with anybody for whatever amount they'll pay, basically. Those poor little fluffs.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

To the OP (if you're still around): If you're looking for a maltese pup or adult, the best place to start looking is on the American Maltese Association breeder list. :thumbsup:

American Maltese Association - 2011 Breeder Referral


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can they be turned in and shut down especially when they're admitting dogs are dying? The only way I'd consider one is if they ended up being rescued and those people put out of business!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I hear ya'--and that seems to be the best thing that could happen in this situation. (tsk, tsk)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Would they consider a rescue? I have this horrible feeling in my gutt when I hear selling them for $50-$100,bargain basement pricing for dogs mean they most likely,not always but a cheap dog could end up in a bad home...or worse be sold as breeding stock to another mill!!!
I'm so sick reading this on their site,I could throw up!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:crying 2: I pray for all of the animals make it somewhere safe and loving :angry:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG . That is one the most disgusting websites I have seen. That operation needs to be shut down immediately!

Are you kidding me????

_Shelties= i have one females id like to sell..and under 4yrs.. one 
light sable and white...reason she dont have but two or three per 
litter..price will be 150 each..akc registered

_DISGUSTING!


----------

